# Battle with cancer



## Al33 (Sep 10, 2004)

I would lke to ask for prayers for one of our members here at Woody's. I do not want to take it for granted they  want this publicized, so I will keep it private. I am certain the the good Lord knows even without naming the benefactors of our plea's.

The spouse is battling cancer and both really need to be lifted up.

TIA,

Al


----------



## Keith48 (Sep 10, 2004)

You got it, bud!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 10, 2004)

On the way brother!


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 10, 2004)

*Prayers Sent Al...*

Thanks for lifting them up...


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 10, 2004)

Prayers on the way AL.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 10, 2004)

Prayers on the way Al..


----------



## NUTT (Sep 10, 2004)

Heavenly Father we lift this family up to you..........God Bless


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 10, 2004)

We will pray.........


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2004)

May God Bless,Heal and Comfort this family.


----------



## gabuckeye (Sep 11, 2004)

We will pray.  
Two years ago this month I underwent surgery for cancer.  Doc told me I had a large growth and hoped it hadn't spead.  I must admit at first I was scared.  I had fear for who would take care of my young son and help him to become a man.  I didn't want to miss out on him growing up.  I prayed and asked for guidance.  Word spread amoung my friends and they prayed.  I received notice that whole church's were praying for me.  People I had never heard of cared enough to pray.  I placed it in God's hands and accepted his plan for me and my family.  I am now cancer free and am enjoying watching my son grow into a man.  I feel that all of the prayer on my behalf made the difference.  Prayer is strong and many prayers is very strong!
We will pray


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 11, 2004)

*Prayers are said !*

Prayers have been said and will be continued.....


----------

